# CBN question



## DDJ (Jan 6, 2018)

If I was to buy just one cbn wheel what grit would you guys suggest. I've always been somewhat anal about the sharpness of my plane irons and chisels and I want some good results from the cbn. Right now I'm leaning towards the 180 grit. And what else is there to consider? This is the wheel I'm considering on Amazon but I'm open to all suggestions. Thanks. Dave

https://www.amazon.com/1-5-CBN-Grinding-Wheel-Bore/dp/B01GG5GIEY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1533494655&sr=8-7&keywords=cbn+grinding+wheel


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

You do not need a CBN wheel to sharpen high carbon steel like plane irons & wood chisels! Amazon tells you as much but could do better explaining.

If talking about HSS or better steel woodturning tools CBN 180 grit wheel okay.


----------



## Bmezz (Aug 12, 2014)

CBN wheels are for high speed steel only. Carbon steel will clog the wheel and eventually ruin it.


----------



## DDJ (Jan 6, 2018)

> You do not need a CBN wheel to sharpen high carbon steel like plane irons & wood chisels! Amazon tells you as much but could do better explaining.
> 
> If talking about HSS or better steel woodturning tools CBN 180 grit wheel okay.
> 
> - Wildwood


This will only be for my lathe tools. I have my sharpening system for my other tools


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> CBN wheels are for high speed steel only. Carbon steel will clog the wheel and eventually ruin it.
> 
> - Bmezz


Carbon steel is hardenable, it's not gummy like copper based metals. Tool steel and spring steel are variants of high carbon steel, the carbon is what makes it hard. Files, cutting tools, knives, chisels, hammers, and lots of other things are made from carbon steel; anything that needs to be hard and tough. 
So it's not just my word. 
http://d-waytools.com/cbn-grinding-wheels
http://www.robohippy.net/featured-article/


----------



## dca (May 1, 2018)

180 is arguably more versatile. You can use your lathe tools straight from the wheel and it's also aggressive enough to hollow grind chisels and irons.

I asked Joel Moskowitz of Tools for Working Wood (he carries CBN wheels) this very question and he advocated for coarser wheels (60 and 80 grit) as they cut cooler and faster. This was in the context of honing afterwards though - not using the tool straight from the wheel.

I ended up with a 180 grit and am very pleased with it. These wheels cut so fast I'm not sure I want them to cut much faster.

When you get it give it a try with your irons and chisels, I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## Bmezz (Aug 12, 2014)

> CBN wheels are for high speed steel only. Carbon steel will clog the wheel and eventually ruin it.
> 
> - Bmezz
> 
> ...


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Was there a point to your post?
> - Bmezz


Yes, carbon steel does not clog the wheel. Sorry, I should have been more explicit.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

180 grit is fine for maintaining turning tools. 
I keep a 180 CBN for every day sharpening, and a 80 stone wheel set up to fix or make angle changes. 
I was told back when I was a new turner that finer than 180 would give you a fragile edge on turning tools. 
Although have read where some are using higher grit wheels, I do find 180 to be just fine. 
https://woodturnerswonders.com/collections/cbn-wheels
I bought mine from this site a few years ago. At the time I chose the 8" radius edge. The wheel is three years old and as good as the day I got it. However that radius edge was a mistake. 
Today they offer a mega square wheel that is 1.5" wide. I am thinking of upgrading to it.


----------



## DDJ (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks John. The wheel I'm looking at is 1.5" wide but since my original post I had to spend a few bucks on both of my Jeeps which is putting a dent in my tool and new lathe budget. Just a temporary situation. Dave


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I have a couple CBN's on my four wheel grinder. If I could only have one, it would be the 180. It would be as wide as I could get it and I'd go with the larger (8") diameter.

I slow my grinder down to about 500 RPM for touch up. That speed even does a good job for re-profiling, but, if I want more material off and don't mind a more heat, I turn it up to 1,000-1,500.


----------

